# quale scheda wireless?

## dmorab

Dopo innumerevoli problemi con una scheda PCMCIA  della Digicom che utilizza il chipset Realtek rtl8180l vorrei comprare una scheda che funzioni degnamente sotto linux: sono stufo di dover utilizzare windows. Ma cosa prendere? pensavo di orientarmi su una Dlink DWL650 ma in rete ho letto che della stessa scheda esistono ben tre revisioni hardware non tutte compatibili con linux e non è possibile sapere quale chipset si acquista! la DWl

L650+ non mi sembra sia supportata .... e così via. Mi sembra di aver capito che i chipset maggiormente supportati sono orinoco e prism2, ma da quali schede sono utilizzati? come ricercarle?

----------

## shev

Ma schede PCMCIA o anche PCI? Standard quale, .11b o .11g?

Personalmente ho ordinato due schede PCI della netgear wg311g, standard .11g (54 Mbps). Ho letto che dovrebbero essere supportate discretamente da linux tramite i driver madwifi.

Cmq se cerchi su google trovi parecchi link interessanti, con tabelle che indicano il grado di compatibilità delle varie schede, il chipset usato etc

Link tipo questo

p.s.: appena mi arrivano le schede e le faccio funzionare vi posto impressioni e magari breve howto

----------

## MyZelF

Nella compatibility list di linux-wlan-ng hanno recentemente aggiunto link a siti che vendono online schede wireless compatibili con linux (scrolla un po' la pagina, colonna di destra...  :Smile:  ).

Purtroppo in italia è difficile acquistare sapendo effettivamente quello che compri.

Un consiglio? Se vicino a te hai un grande ipermercato che adotta la politica del "soddisfatto o rimborsato" puoi comprare, testare ed eventualmente riconsegnare...

----------

## dmorab

in effetti sto facendo come suggerito da MyZeIF.... solo che è na' rottura. Io mi accontenterei di una bella PCMCIA .11b semplice semplice ma che funzioni! fino a adesso non sono riuscito nella combinazione marca-modello-chipset utilizzato-driver

----------

## stuart

io stò diventando pazzo per cercare una  80211g full compatibile

devo prendere un accss point e fin qui và tutto bene

ho trovato una asus, la wl100g, che danno da listino con i driver per linux! (li voglio vedere, prima, se no col cavolo che la compro!)

http://notebook.asus.it/documenti/listino_settembre_03.pdf

spero che possa servire a qualcuno che come me cerca la 802.11g

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

allora... per il .b:

se vuoi una scheda pci, prendi una netgear pci ma311ge..e' una prism, quindi con hostap fa anche da acesspoint.

se vuoi una pcmcia, prendi una basata sempre su prism, oppure (come ho fatto io) una orinoco/avaya (le trovi da expansys.it), o ancora una cisco aironet (le trovi per certo da CHL). per usb, mi orienterei sulle netgear.

Per il .g il discorso si fa piu complesso, su linux c'e' poco supporto.

L'unico driver che funziona bene e' il madwifi, ma NON funziona bene su tutte le schede supportate.

Altrimenti c'e' il driver acx100.sf.net per il chipset texas, ma attenzione: un mio amico con quel driver ha bruciato una pcmcia dlink.

Le atheros funzionano bene su linux, ma si trovano male in italia. le fa la Atlantis (I-FLY). Chl ha la usb a listino.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Sym

Io ho trovato questa al lavoro (pcmcia):

```
Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless  Interface

        Subsystem: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8403

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=32]

        Memory at 20810000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at 20800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

```

e mi trovo molto bene, col driver acx100 di cui parlava FonderiaDigitale. Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## juliancoccia

Ho comprato un adattatore wi-fi USB D-Link DWL-122 (solamente US$29). 

Funziona molto bene, qui è il mio HOWTO (inglese):

http://julian.coccia.com/article-53.html

----------

## shev

 *stuart wrote:*   

> io stò diventando pazzo per cercare una  80211g full compatibile

 

Io ho appena ordinato due netgear wg311g, come accennato nel post più sopra. Un tizio che già l'ha acquistata m'ha detto che a lui su linux funziona benone, usando i driver madwifi.

Le mie due (perchè ne prendo due senza essere sicuro che vadano? Perchè sono ottimista e sicuro di me  :Very Happy: ) dovrebbero arrivare venerdì, quindi se il corriere è puntuale per il fine settimana dovrei postare le mie esperienze. Male che vada a metà della settimana prossima posterò la mia esperienza; si tratta di pazientare qualche giorno  :Wink: 

[OT]Ho anche ordinato il neo blu per terminare il famoso gentoo-modding del mio case, appena arriva lo monto e faccio due foto e ve le linko  :Very Happy: [/OT]

----------

## stuart

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> allora... per il .b:
> 
> se vuoi una scheda pci, prendi una netgear pci ma311ge..e' una prism, quindi con hostap fa anche da acesspoint.
> 
> se vuoi una pcmcia, prendi una basata sempre su prism, oppure (come ho fatto io) una orinoco/avaya (le trovi da expansys.it), o ancora una cisco aironet (le trovi per certo da CHL). per usb, mi orienterei sulle netgear.
> ...

 

sei una miniera di informazioni utili per uno come me che stà per buttar via un bel pò di soldi in una cosa che sà già che lo farà diventare matto

allora ricapitoliamo la mia situazione:

per l'access point prendo un dlink praticamente per forza visto che devo sfruttare un buono, ma non mi và malissimo visto che è ethernet , ho già due schede di rete e non penso di diventare scemo a configurarlo, anzi

per la pcmcia la cosa si fà triste:

come da link da me sopracitato 'c'è questa:

http://notebook.asus.it/documenti/listino_settembre_03.pdf

la asus in listino dice che ha i driver per linux, il negozio sul sito non lo dice (per la cronaca è essedì, vicino a casa). che faccio?

se la prendo e i driver non ci sono mi trovo sul gobbo un altro buono da spendere?

grrrrrrrrrrr

ho pure visto che hanno in listino la:

DIGICOM 8E4179 Wavecard 54M 802.11g PCMCIA che sul sito della compatibility list non c'è e la D-LINK WIRELESS LAN DWL-G650 54Mbit PCMCIA che sembra che sia supportata da madwifi però solo la versione col chipset atheros

quà c'è o da spendere cifre iperboliche o da impazzire

insomma chiedo tanto se voglio una scheda pcmcia da 54 che costi sugli 80 euro compatibile con linux???

----------

## stuart

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   io stò diventando pazzo per cercare una  80211g full compatibile 
> 
> Io ho appena ordinato due netgear wg311g, come accennato nel post più sopra. Un tizio che già l'ha acquistata m'ha detto che a lui su linux funziona benone, usando i driver madwifi.
> 
> Le mie due (perchè ne prendo due senza essere sicuro che vadano? Perchè sono ottimista e sicuro di me ) dovrebbero arrivare venerdì, quindi se il corriere è puntuale per il fine settimana dovrei postare le mie esperienze. Male che vada a metà della settimana prossima posterò la mia esperienza; si tratta di pazientare qualche giorno 
> ...

 

belle le netgear

difetti:

costano di più (per la storia dei 108 mbs, ma su linux vanno a 54 o ho letto male)

non le trovo (compro solo in negozio)

però se dovrò usare i madwifi sò già che la tua esperienza sarà più utile di tutti gli how-to che si trovano in rete

----------

## shev

 *stuart wrote:*   

> belle le netgear
> 
> difetti:
> 
> costano di più (per la storia dei 108 mbs, ma su linux vanno a 54 o ho letto male)
> ...

 

Bhe, non mi paiono grossi difetti  :Wink: 

Io le ho pagate 76  l'una quindi in media con le altre (se non più economiche...), le trovi in vari negozi sia "veri" che online (chl, bow tanto per fare due nomi), spero solo vadano bene poi sono perfette  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Posto solo per fare il subscribe al 3d! (Non c'è un bottone come con il vbulletin?)

Per sapere come vanno le NetGear  :Wink: 

P.

EDIT: in basso a sx c'è "Controlla...", il mio oculista ora direbbe "Che ti avevo detto?".

----------

## dmorab

troppo difficile!!! a parte gli scherzi, le avaya e le cisco/aironet saranno anche belle ma non posso "eticamente" permettermele: con la stessa spesa ci pago un mese di scuola ai miei figli (piuttosto mi autoriduco ad utilizzare la schifezza di Digicom/Realtek che ho sotto windows); cercavo una netgear MA401 ma non la trovo da nessuna parte; la compatibily list di linux-wlan credo che non sempre faccia fede a causa delle varie revisioni hardware che i produttori a volte fanno; come funzionano le schede con il chipset prism? avrei trovato una BenQ AWL 100 che la compatibily riporta utilizzare Prism2/2.5/3, che faccio ci provo? e le Belkin qualcuno le conosce? per esempio sempre la compatibily riporta la Belkin F5D6020 come Prism2/2.5/3 ma la F5D6020u presente sul sito di expansys sarà la stessa cosa?

----------

## dmorab

piccola correzione (capitemi, sto facendo tre cose contemporaneamente): la Belkin F5D6020u corrisponde alla Belkin F5D6020 ver. 2 ed utilizza chipset  Atmel, che non conosco.

----------

## federico

Io sto usando una dlink 650+ e una Intel integrata in un portatile centrino con successo. Se siano buone o meno non lo so perche' non ho un metro di paragone, pero' funzionano!

Fede

----------

## shev

Per chi fosse interessato, questa mattina mi sono arrivate le due schede .11g della netgear cui accennao qualche post più sopra. Un'oretta fa mi sono messo ad installarne una nella mia gentoo box ed ora vi sto scrivendo collegandomi alla lan con essa  :Very Happy: 

Come giudizio "a caldo" direi che funziona tutto molto bene. Installarla e configurarla con gentoo è stato assolutamente una stupidata, dieci minuti e già funzionava tutto. Mi riservo un paio di giorni per testarla a fondo poi scrivo il mio breve howto su come far funzionare la scheda .11g con chip atheros e cifratura wep (già, sto usando anche la cifratura  :Very Happy:  ).

Se non fosse che la sto usando da troppo poco tempo la consiglierei a tutti gli interessati  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Ok, come preannunciato ecco il sintetico howto su come far funzionare una scheda wg311 Netgear (54 Mbps) sulla vostra gentoo. Credo che cmq quanto scrivo valga anche per tutte le schede che fanno uso dei driver madwifi (davvero ben fatti a quanto ho visto).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Passo 1:

Montare la scheda wireless in uno slot PCI liber... ehm, la sto prendendo troppo alla lontana? Ok, allora diamo per scontato che abbiate montato la scheda e abbiate avviato la vostra Gentoo Box  :Wink: 

Passo 2:

Nel kernel che decidiamo di utilizzare, il 2.6.1 nel mio caso, procediamo ad abilitare il supporto alle reti wireless in questo modo:

```
Networking support

   Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)   ---> 

    [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions
```

Quindi ricompiliamo e installiamo il kernel come al solito, riavviando poi il sistema.

Passo 3:

I driver madwifi sono presenti in portage, tramite l'ebuild "madwifi-driver". Come potete vedere dall'output seguente, il pacchetto risulta masked:

```
*  net-wireless/madwifi-driver [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1_pre20040108

      Latest version installed: 0.1_pre20040108

      Size of downloaded files: 454 kB

      Homepage:    http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Wireless driver for Atheros chipset a/b/g cards
```

Per installarlo è quindi necessario aggirare il meccanismo di mascheramente di portage lanciando il seguente comando:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge madwifi-driver
```

A questo punto i driver saranno installati nel nostro sistema

N.B.: qualora si ricompili il kernel vale lo stesso discorso dei driver nvidia: bisogna riemergere il pacchetto.

Passo 4:

Oltre ai driver madwifi, servono i wireless tools, anch'essi presenti nel portage. Come recita l'output di emerge -s

```
*  net-wireless/wireless-tools

      Latest version available: 26

      Latest version installed: 27_pre7

      Size of downloaded files: 116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

      Description: A collection of tools to configure wireless lan cards.
```

tale pacchetto fornisce i tools di base per poter configurare e gestire la propria wireless lan. Pur non essendo un pacchetto masked, ho preferito installare la più recente disponbile nel portage anzichè quella stabile ma meno recente. Lanciamo quindi il comando

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge wireless-tools
```

e passiamo al punto seguente.

Passo 5:

A questo punto abbiamo tutto ciò che ci serve per far funzionare la nostra scheda wireless: i driver compilati e inseriti nel kernel in uso (ossia quello puntato dal link simbolico /usr/src/linux) e i tools per configurarla.

Prima di procedere è necessario però caricare i tre moduli madwifi: wlan, ath_hal e ath_pci:

```
# modprobe wlan

# modprobe ath_halA 

# modprobe ath_pci
```

Per far si che questi moduli vengano caricati automaticamente ad ogni avvio del sistema basta aggiungerli in /etc/modules.autolod

Passo 6:

Adesso passiamo alla configurazione vera e propria della scheda. Per fare ciò basta aggiungere in /etc/conf.d/net le seguenti righe (ath0 è il nome della scheda wireless che i driver madwifi le assegnano):

```

wireless_ap_ath0="xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx"

wireless_channel_ath0="x"

wireless_essid_ath0="xxxx"

iface_ath0="dhcp"

wireless_key_$essid="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

wireless_iface_$essid="dhcp"
```

Alcune precisazioni:

- "xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" è l'indirizzo mac dell'access point

- channel_ath0 è il canale usato per la trasmissione

- essid_ath0 è l'identificativo della propria rete wireless (es.: "casa", "ufficio", "wireless", etc)

- $essid va sostituito con l'effettivo essid del punto precedente (es.: wireless_key_casa, wireless_key_ufficio, etc)

- "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" è la chiave wep della propria rete

Ovviamente queste opzioni sono quelle utilizzate da me per la mia rete con cifratura wep a 128 bit, ip assegnato tramite dhcp e così via. Queste voci possono essere poi riadattate secondo la configurazione della propria rete e le proprie esigenze.

Passo 7:

Una volta sistemato il nostro /etc.conf.d/net passiamo alla creazione dello script rc per inizialiazzare la rete ad ogni avvio. Trovate lo script qui. Salvate questo script in /etc/init.d/ impostandone i corretti permessi (-rwxr-xr-x   root   root).

Passo 8:

A questo punto tutto dovrebbe essere pronto. Lanciando

```
# /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start
```

la vostra rete dovrebbe funzionare e permettevi di godere le meraviglie del wireless  :Wink: 

Passo 9:

Se tutto è andato per il verso giusto, aggiungete l'rc-script creato precedentemente al runlevel di default, con il comando:

```
#rc-update add net.ath0 default
```

in modo tale che la rete venga inizialiazzata automaticamente ad ogni avvio.

Appendice A:

Riporto anche i passi manuali per configurare la rete e attivarla, nel caso quanto detto precedentemente desse problemi. Da questi comandi si può facilmente ricavare uno script per inizializzare la propria rete in modo alternativo da quanto da me sopra esposto.

```
# modprobe wlan

# modprobe ath_hal

# modprobe ath_pci

# ifconfig ath0 up

# iwconfig ath0 key xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

# iwconfig ath0 ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

# iwconfig ath0 channel x

# iwconfig ath0 essid xxxx

# dhcpcd ath0
```

Riporto inoltre un'utile comando per ottenere alcune informazioni sul proprio access point e per verificare se la scheda funziona. Una volta lanciati i primi quattro comandi precedenti, basta dare:

```
# iwlist ath0 scan
```

per ottenere preziose informazioni come ad esempio l'indirizzo mac del proprio ap e l'essid della rete.

Maggiori informazioni possono essere facilmente reperite nella pagine di man dei vari comandi.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Questa è la prima versione del mio breve howto. L'ho scritta a memoria dopo aver fatto le varie operazioni, quindi potrei aver fatto qualche errorino o dimenticato qualcosa. Il giorno che qualcuno proverà ad usare tale procedimento e troverà errori non dovrà far latro che chiedere e vedrò di correggere l'howto  :Wink: 

Per ora posso solo dire: se vi serve una scheda wireless .11g (54 Mbps) che funzioni bene con linux prendete in considerazione questa wg311 della netgear, oltre ad essere un buon prodotto, nemmeno molto costoso, pare funzionare egregiamente anche con l'amato pinguino.

----------

## alexerre

per quello che può servire vi do il mio contributo.

scheda Netgear PCMCIA MA401SE la trovate da eprice [url=http://www.eprice.it/Product.pasp?txtCategory=C600_100(EPR_Base)&txtProductID=160259%28EPR%5FBase%29&storico=%A7%60CINFO%5F100%28EPR%5FBase%29%A7%60C151%5F100%28EPR%5FBase%29%A7%60C596%5F100%28EPR%5FBase%29%A7%60C600%5F100%28EPR%5FBase%29%A7%60&ordinamento=cy_list_price&mod=prod&pos=1]

eprice.it[/url]  a 36,73Euro Standard 802.11b

Completamente supportata da linux (installata senza difficoltà -tranne il wep  :Razz:  -su gentoo)

Il driver è orinoco; ci sono i driver sul sito di netgear (www.netgear.com), ma vi basta emergere pcmcia-cs wlan-ng e i wireless-tools

questo è quanto...

----------

## stuart

grande shev!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(me ruffiano che stò ancora decidendo che tipo di rete devo fare in casaper un desktop ed un portatile: 

un negoziante mi dice che basta un access point e una pcmcia

un altro vuole farmi prendere una pcmcia e una pci

il terzo per sicurezza mi vende access point, pcmcia e pci)

----------

## shev

 *stuart wrote:*   

> stò ancora decidendo che tipo di rete devo fare in casaper un desktop ed un portatile

 

Se sono solo loro due ti basta una scheda wireless per ognuno e li colleghi in modalità ad hoc. L'ap ti avanza. 

Se poi in futuro ti servirà l'access point perchè la tua rete aumenterà di dimensioni non farai altro che comprarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Se poi in futuro ti servirà l'access point perchè la tua rete aumenterà di dimensioni non farai altro che comprarlo 
> ...

 

Oppure se è il pc desktop a "dare" la connessione, basterà che la scheda pci possa funzionare in modalità AP in modo da poter gestire altri "client".

P.

----------

## tolipth

Ho letto che le reti wireless vengono ritenute poco sicure anche con wep e mac, e' molto semplice aggirare questi 2 sistemi?

Cosa si puo' fare per aumentare la sicurezza di queste reti?

ciao

----------

## paolo

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Ho letto che le reti wireless vengono ritenute poco sicure anche con wep e mac, e' molto semplice aggirare questi 2 sistemi?
> 
> Cosa si puo' fare per aumentare la sicurezza di queste reti?
> 
> ciao

 

Il wep è nato proprio male mentre il mac si può cambiare a piacimento.

Soluzione migliore VPN.

P.

----------

## shev

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Ho letto che le reti wireless vengono ritenute poco sicure anche con wep e mac, e' molto semplice aggirare questi 2 sistemi?

 

Si, decisamente "semplice"

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa si puo' fare per aumentare la sicurezza di queste reti?

 

Documentarsi per bene, trovi documenti in abbondanza su questi argomenti, molti fatti veramente bene. Si stanno studiando nuovi algoritmi più sicuri, si posso usare metodi incrociati, etc etc

Cmq sicure al 100% non lo saranno mai, come del resto qualsiasi altra rete...

----------

## tolipth

Shev, usando solo un access point e un portatile e' possibile abilitare una connessione VPN? (Tra le caratteristiche del DG834G c'e' " Supporto VPN Pass Thru") Oppure bisogna avere sempre un server?

ciao

----------

## paolo

Scusa se rispondo io...

Ma una vpn è tra due ip. Devi avere un'altra macchina alla quale collegarti.

P.

----------

## gimbo²

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ok, come preannunciato ecco il sintetico howto su come far funzionare una scheda wg311 Netgear (54 Mbps) sulla vostra gentoo. Credo che cmq quanto scrivo valga anche per tutte le schede che fanno uso dei driver madwifi (davvero ben fatti a quanto ho visto).

 

ho una 

trust speedshare turbo pro wireless pc-card che monta chipset atheros.

seguendo il mini wow-to di shev sono riuscito ad installare driver ecc.

ecco qualche output

 *Quote:*   

> # iwlist ath0 scan
> 
> ath0      Scan completed :
> 
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:0D:88:C1:A5:20
> ...

 

e questo sembra OK

 *Quote:*   

> # route -v
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

anche questo sembra ok

 *Quote:*   

> # ping 10.0.0.1
> 
> PING 10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=2.24 ms
> ...

 

80% packet loss non e' buono

 *Quote:*   

> # ping maya.ngi.it
> 
> PING maya.ngi.it (194.185.88.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from 194.185.88.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=103 ms
> ...

 

il ping in Internet invece funziona a volte si, a volte no. eppure i due comandi sono consecutivi.

ultima cosa

 *Quote:*   

> # ifconfig
> 
> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:2F:15:C3:C2  
> 
>           inet addr:10.0.0.6  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

come mai funziona a singhiozzo?

E' forse a causa del 802.11 Super-G mode with 108 Mbps double data rate (2x 54Mbps) scaling che non e' supportato dai driver? si puo' disabilitarlo in qualche modo?

----------

## cataenry

Poichè vedo che in questo 3d è ancora attivo, e qualcuno ha bisogno di un report delle esperienze altrui, volevo consigliarvi questa bella wifi con 802.11g che va da dio... Questa è la mini-guida che feci al tempo... spero vi sia utile...

Bye  :Razz:   :Razz: 

3Com 3CRWE154G72 con chipset PrismGT..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139674&highlight=

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 3Com 3CRWE154G72 con chipset PrismGT.

 

Stessa scheda e stessa soddisfazione  ... :Very Happy: 

Il driver non e' ancora al 100% ma lo sviluppo procede velocemente. 

Tra l'altro a quanto leggo sul sito ufficiale verra' anche inserito nel Kernel originale dalla versione 2.6.5 (anche se Gentoo gia' patchava il kernel), consiglio comunque di non utilizzare il driver del kernel ma di compilare il tarball cvs vista l'evoluzione veloce che ha.

Permette la modalita' ad-hoc, AP, supporto per kismet e varie altre cosette ...   WPA e WDS sono in sviluppo ... percio' che dire, mi sento di consigliarla sicuramente.

Good WI-FI to all  :Smile: 

----------

## gimbo²

forse e' utile anche questo:

 *Quote:*   

> # iwconfig
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

il link quality non e' basso? non sale mai sopra i 60.. l'AP e' a meno di un metro dalla scheda.

ho provato anche Bit rate piu' bassi, ma non cambia nulla.

----------

## shev

Mi posti anche quello che hai messo in /etc/conf.d/net?

Che versione dei driver stai usando? Io con quelli di febbraio (0.1_pre20040212) avevo problemi su una macchina, a volte si connetteva a volte no. Problemi che non avevo (e non ho) con la versione precedente, la 0.1_pre20040108. Prova il downgrade e vedi se risolve qualcosa.

(non so quanto significativa sia questa cosa, sia chiaro. Su un'altra macchina con la stessa scheda i driver più recenti vanno benissimo).

----------

## paolo

Tra le schede, c'è anche da valutare la IntelPro2100... quella del Centrino insomma. I driver sono appena usciti (e li sto provando) e mancano di molte funzioni ma l'attività di lavoro è frenetica, quindi a breve saranno molto più usabili.

P., appena passato a Centrino.

(E che oggi, anche per questo motivo, ha la bestemmia facile)

----------

## gimbo²

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Mi posti anche quello che hai messo in /etc/conf.d/net?
> 
> Che versione dei driver stai usando?

 

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="10.0.0.6 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.1"

wireless_ap_ath0="00:0d:88:ea:2d:ba"

wireless_channel_ath0="0"

wireless_essid_ath0="casa"

iface_ath0="10.0.0.6 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

wireless_iface_casa="10.0.0.6 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

ovviamente prima di tirare su ath0 butto giu' eth0 e modifico il GW in "ath0/10.0.0.1"

la versione dei driver e' la 0.1_pre20040212, provero' a downgradare..

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ok, come preannunciato ecco il sintetico howto su come far funzionare una scheda wg311 Netgear (54 Mbps) sulla vostra gentoo. Credo che cmq quanto scrivo valga anche per tutte le schede che fanno uso dei driver madwifi (davvero ben fatti a quanto ho visto).
> 
> 

 

Scusate se riesumo questo thread, ma siccome mi devo comprare una scheda wireless pci, volevo conferma da shev della bonta' della scheda che hai preso... o adesso dopo qualche mese di utilizzo mi consigli qualcos'altro???

Ciao!

edit: inoltre adesso ci sono 2 wg311: wg311IS e wg311TIS (che in piu' va a 108Mb) soo entrambe supportate da linux (non mi interessano i 10Mb, mi basta che vada bene a 24Mb....)

----------

## shev

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> volevo conferma da shev della bonta' della scheda che hai preso... o adesso dopo qualche mese di utilizzo mi consigli qualcos'altro???

 

Io mi trovo benissimo con queste schede (ne sto usando più d'una), fanno il loro onesto lavoro senza cedimenti, sono ben supportate da linux sia con cifratura che senza, hanno una buona antenna e una velocità dignitosa (è una .11g, quindi a 54 Mbps). Insomma, se dovessi comprarne altre comprerei ancora schede uguali a queste.

Se proprio volessi trovarci un piccolo difetto è che ancora non supportano la cifratura wpa, ma per le mie esigenze non è così importante.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Le migliori .g sotto linux sono a mio avviso quelle supportate dal driver Prism54. Vedi la lista di hw supportato sul loro sito. Attento ai numeri di revisione.. se puoi compra al negoziante di modo che hai modo di vedere in mano la scheda (e revisione)

Cmq dipende dall'utilizzo che ne fai. in genere le .b sono molto piu tolleranti agli errori e sopratutto alle distanze.. quindi se ti sposti pensaci  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> se vuoi una scheda pci, prendi una netgear pci ma311ge..e' una prism, quindi con hostap fa anche da acesspoint.

 

io sto per farmi una wirelessina tra 2 pc in casa...e non volevo mettere su un accesspoint per soli 2 pc...quindi mi consigliare una pci con chipset prism?

Grassie.

----------

## shev

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> io sto per farmi una wirelessina tra 2 pc in casa...e non volevo mettere su un accesspoint per soli 2 pc...quindi mi consigliare una pci con chipset prism?

 

Io mi trovo bene anche con gli atheros, chip montato sulle celebri netgear di questo topic. Vanno benissimo usando i driver per linux madwifi (presenti in portage). Giusto per avere maggiore scelta  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

2 domande: 

1. non mi e' chiaro se una 11g riesce a connettersi con una 11b

2. tra una soluzione pci e una usb ci sono differenze? (soprattutto in termini di latenza)

----------

## federico

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Tra le schede, c'è anche da valutare la IntelPro2100... quella del Centrino insomma. I driver sono appena usciti (e li sto provando) e mancano di molte funzioni ma l'attività di lavoro è frenetica, quindi a breve saranno molto più usabili.

 

L'attivita' di questi ultimi e' molto meno che frenetica, a me pare che se la stiano prendendo gran comoda...

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 1. non mi e' chiaro se una 11g riesce a connettersi con una 11b

 

Si, normalmente le .11g sono retrocompatibili e possono coesistere con le .11b.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. tra una soluzione pci e una usb ci sono differenze? (soprattutto in termini di latenza)

 

Non dovrebbe, ma te lo confermerò a breve. Dovrei acquistare una DLink dwl-122 (usb, .11b) da affiancare all'airport extreme del pbook e usare come muletto qua e là, appena arriva ti faccio sapere.

Già che ci sono ne approfitto: qualcuno ha già questa dwl-122? Come si trova? Leggo che su linux dovrebbe andare benone, x86 o ppc che sia. [OT]Su macosx qualcuno l'ha provata? Tutto bene con panther?[/OT]

----------

## xlyz

in attesa di configurare il tutto per vedere se funge, segnalo che sulle roper 802.11g (robetta in scatola bruttina che trovate in giro a meno di 50 euri) lspci da: 

```
0000:00:0a.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01)
```

anche se sulla scatola e' indicato intersil frisbee come chipset

----------

## paolo

Io ho provato una dwl-120 (chipset atmel). E' USB.

Non ho notato nessuna differnze tra ipw2100, una pcmcia e la usb quanto a latenza.

Bye,

P.

----------

## botta

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Già che ci sono ne approfitto: qualcuno ha già questa dwl-122? Come si trova? Leggo che su linux dovrebbe andare benone, x86 o ppc che sia. [OT]Su macosx qualcuno l'ha provata? Tutto bene con panther?[/OT]

 

mon président... mi hanno regalato da poco una DWL-122.  Su linux confermo che funziona davvero bene. Con panther ho grossi problemi. Appena inserisco la chiavetta nella porta usb del mio vecchio iMac, quasi sempre ottengo un kernel panic.

----------

## shev

 *botta wrote:*   

> mi hanno regalato da poco una DWL-122.  Su linux confermo che funziona davvero bene. Con panther ho grossi problemi. Appena inserisco la chiavetta nella porta usb del mio vecchio iMac, quasi sempre ottengo un kernel panic.

 

Mmm, confermi quindi quanto ho sentito dire anche da altri... peccato, sembrava promettente (anche se non è escluso che la prenda lo stesso, già che vada con linux può bastare  :Smile:  ). Se troverò alternative vi avverto.

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  Se troverò alternative vi avverto.

 

MA111 

e' usb, prism3, funge con linux-wlan-ng

non so con panther

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> e' usb, prism3, funge con linux-wlan-ng

 

Sicuro che non sia prism2?

 *Quote:*   

> non so con panther

 

Con panther ho letto che funziona usando i driver della dlink, basta fare una piccola modifica ad un file compreso nel pacchetto dei driver. 

Grazie per il feedback cmq, ora come ora sono orientato proprio sull'acquisto della netgear (amo i prodotti netgear, ho quasi tutti gli apparati casalinghi della netgear)

----------

## botta

Con l'ultimo aggiornamento software che ho fatto posso dire che la mia DWL-122 va un po' meglio anche sotto Panther. In ogni caso viva Linux!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   e' usb, prism3, funge con linux-wlan-ng 
> 
> Sicuro che non sia prism2?

 

avevo letto prism3, ma non ricordo dove

okkio con Netgear che sta mettendo in giro roba 802.11g con  chipset TI non supportati in linux con gli stessi codici che usava per i prodotti con chipset prism

----------

## shev

Rievoco questo topic per aggiornare chi fosse interessato alle schede wireless .11g, la netgear wg311 in particolare.

Oggi, dopo aver passato il pomeriggio a studiare "wireless e crittografia" per un esame imminente (domani  :Razz:  ) mi sono deciso, nella pausa merenda, di provare ad aggiornare la mia rete wireless domestica dalla vecchia cifratura wep 128 bit che avevo descritto e adottato nel breve howto presente in questo stesso topic, alla più sicura (o meno ridicola) WPA-PSK.

Ebbene, devo dire che in pochi secondi/minuti ho fatto l'aggiornamento. Do due link per chi fosse curioso, poi magari verso la fine della prossima settimana, terminata la sessione di esami, faccio un altro breve howto:

FAQ 4.14: How do I get my card to use WPA-PSK? e wpa_supplicant site.

Quanto descritto in questi link (soprattutto il primo) è riferito a schede che utilizzano chipset madwifi, ma può essere facilmente esteso anche ad altri driver/schede.

Dopo un'oretta di utilizzo devo dire che va veramente tutto in modo splendido, l'accoppiata netgear wg311 / madwifi è notevole: ora finalmente posso godermi appieno la scheda e la rete (tra l'altro i driver sono migliorati ultimamente, con il passaggio alla cifratura wpa e conseguente aggiornamento dei driver la rete è decisamente più reattiva e stabile).

----------

## Fuzzo

Volevo solo parlare dei driver nativi per il chipset ACX 111: non c'è verso di farli funzionare, almeno su una D-Link DWL-G650+  PCMCIA  :Sad: 

L'unica strada che ha dato i suoi frutti è stato usare ndiswrapper con i driver di una PCI Hamlet che era data con chipset Prism, ma che in realtà è un ACX 111... Devo dire personalmente che ho trovato il supporto driver di queste "aziende" decisamente scadente e inadeguato (anche per Windows)   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho provato una Netgear WG311: mai visto nulla di peggio, perdeva la rete continuamente ed era sempre in "scanning" con conseguente "freeze" del PC fisso.

La ho sostituita (purtroppo?) con una D-Link G520+ (ACX 111, ancora) e i freeze sono "diminuiti" ma la rete è di una instabilità penosa, ossia se mi connetto da "vicino" ok la connessione tiene; se mi allontano tiene altri 20 minuti magari ma poi se si disconnette non si riprende più e devi rispostarmi "vicino"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit:

Con la PCMCIA via ndiswrapper non c'è modo di settare il rate ad un valore diverso da 11MB/s, che è un 802.11b   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Fuzzo

```
Dell5150 tnet1130 # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"LAN_HOME"  Nickname:"LAN_HOME"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Cell: 00:2E:F5:2E:19:01

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:10 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr=4096 B   Fragment thr=4096 B

          Encryption key:A1B2-C3D4-E5   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-42 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Dell5150 tnet1130 # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:2E:F5:2E:19:01

                    ESSID:"LAN_HOME"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-43 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=200

                    Extra:atim=0

Dell5150 tnet1130 #

```

Ecco cosa appare  :Sad: 

Sono connesso ad una rete Ad-Hoc col fisso (Win32) con questo fantomatico Turbo Mode che è supportato dall'ACX111 ma come potete vedere non c'è verso di settare un bitrate diverso da 11Mbs   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il fatto è che non mi spiego la contraddizione: iwconfig dice 802.11g e lo scan 802.11b   :Confused:   :Sad: 

Potrebbe aiutare editare il file xxxx:xxxx.conf in /etc/ndiswrapper/tnet1130?

----------

## lorenzo666

ciao a tutti.

sono felice di aver installato e risolto tutti i problemi sul portatile, e sono pronto per la migrazione a gentoo sul fisso:

mi manca solo la connessione a internet: ho bisogno di utilizzare una scheda wireless pci, per connettermi al mio router che è in una altra stanza... mi sapete mica dire cosa devo fare???

immagino di dover ricompilare il kernel, e di dover fare un sacco di altre cose, ma siccome non so nemmeno da dove partire chiedo il vostro aiuto.

rispondete numerosi   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

grazie,

lorenzo

----------

## gutter

Ci sono molti topic a riguardo sul forum  :Wink: 

Ti basta una piccola ricerca per trovare tutto quello che ti serve.

Potresti cominciare col dirci che scheda hai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lorenzo666

a dire la verità la scheda non ce l'ho... prima di comprarla volevo sapere se funzionava, in modo da non buttare via i soldi... cmq vado stasera torno al negozio e poi vi posto il modello...

----------

## Cazzantonio

scusa ma non fai meglio a informarti su quale scheda funziona sotto linux PRIMA di comprarla?   :Confused: 

Bah tanto i soldi li butti te eventualmente...

P.S. ho mergiato il thread di lorenzo666 con questo

----------

## lorenzo666

chiedo scusa, ma una infinita serie di problemoni mi ha assalito, e adesso praticamente non finziona niente, riparleremo dela rete appena avrò (se riuscirò) risistemato tutto...

grazie lo stesso, e scusatemi di nuovo per non aver cercato prima.

----------

## lorenzo666

eccomi qua, risolti tutti i problemi, ho un sistema perfettamente funzionate, leggero e performante.

ritorniamo quindi al problema della scheda wireless pci.

il modello che avevo visto era il PCI WAVE 108 della digicom....

ovviamente viene raccomandata solo per windows e linux non viene citato, come non viene citato da quasi tutte le parti.

è possibile, e soprattutto fattibile per un utente inesperto come me, configurarla in modo tale da farla funzionare con gentoo?

----------

## Cazzantonio

non dipende dal modello ma dal chipset che usa... ti consiglio prism o aethros che funzionano di sicuro

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non dipende dal modello ma dal chipset che usa... ti consiglio prism o aethros che funzionano di sicuro

 

Tra i due metterei la mia preferenza su atheros, ed aggiungo che un altro chipset molto valido e' il "ralink".

----------

## lorenzo666

ma non è che per farla funzioanare ci dovrò impazzire un sacco di tempo????? quella è una cosa che mi spavente,perché sul mio fisso devo installare gentoo con il collegamento a internet wireless... e se mi blocco alla configurazione della rete per l'installazione è finita!!

(non so se si era notato che sono nuovo e inesperto)

----------

## lopio

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> ma non è che per farla funzioanare ci dovrò impazzire un sacco di tempo????? 

 

ciao

se ti fidi dei consigli che ti hanno postato credo che riuscirai a cavartela egregiamente   :Wink:  .

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> devo installare gentoo con il collegamento a internet wireless... 

 

Te lo sconsiglio... non è proprio agevole riuscire a far funzionare la wireless da livecd... semmai documentati bene prima e leggiti le molte guide che ci sono alla configurazione wireless... non usare la crittazione così minimizzi la possibilità di malfunzionamento (ok è poco sicuro... se vuoi critta pure tutto con wep ma documentati BENE su come far funzionare la wep)

----------

## lorenzo666

ok, e se proprio al massimo vedo che non mi riesce vuol dire che sposterò il computer accanto a quello nuovo e lo attaccherò tramite ethernet.

dite che dopo aver installato il sistemma di base, e dopo aver la mia gentoo funzionante è più semplice configurare la wireless?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> dite che dopo aver installato il sistemma di base, e dopo aver la mia gentoo funzionante è più semplice configurare la wireless?

 

Sicuramente...

Il fatto è che non so nemmeno se e quali driver per la wireless siano presenti sul livecd...

Ho avuto una sola esperienza con i driver ipw2200 per le schede intel integrate sui centrino e ha funzionato... da qui a garantire che funzioni con ogni scheda ce ne passa...

Magari prova (ovviamente dopo esserti ben documentato... 

supponiamo che la tua scheda wireless venga vista come eth1 (moduli correttamente caricati), allora dovrai fare qualcosa di questo tipo

```
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 up

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 mode Managed

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 essid <essid_della_tua_rete>

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 key <wep key della tua rete> #questo passo è necessario solo se usi la crittazione wep

/sbin/dhcpcd eth1
```

Se usi la wpa (crittazione molto più sicura) devi usare wpa_supplicant e c'è un thread anche molto recente in cui se ne parla

Il fatto è che magari possono sorgerti dei problemi nel mezzo che ovviamente è più difficile risolvere se non parti da un sistema funzionante... se ti funziona alla prima buon per te

----------

## lorenzo666

beh, grazie per i suggerimenti, e vedrò cosa riuscirò a fare...

anche sull'handbook si trovano alcune informazioni su come configurare la rete wireless... se proprio non mi riesce allora farò la cosa più brutta, ma più comoda che possa fare: prendere il computer dalla mia camera, spostarlo accanto al computer dei miei, e attaccarlo al router con il cavo... in quel modo sono sicuro che funziona, e poi la wireless la configurerò dopo.

grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

Volevo porre una domanda:

Devo acquistare una scheda wireless "g" pci con supporto wpa... (via wpa_supplicant possibilmente)

Quale scheda mi consigliate? Una che sia ancora in vendita possibilmente... ho fatto le mie brave ricerche ma si diventa pazzi a stare dietro a tutte le varie versioni diverse della stessa scheda con chipset cambiati.

La maggior parte delle schede con supporto wpa documentato sono vecchie versioni ora non più in commercio...

L'unica per ora che ho trovato è la netgear wpn311 ma costa molto e supporta tecnologie nonstandard totalmente inutili per me... se trovavo qualcosa a meno ero più contento   :Wink: 

P.S. possibilmente mi piacerebbe che supportasse anche la modalità access-point   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

